# Angel died :( need a gap to fill



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

*Angel died  need to fill the gap*

Well, I thought the Angel would just get over whatever she had, but she just kept acting lethargic and withdrawn. Didn't witness her eat at all for the last few weeks; I figured she was eating because I thought she would have starved to death far earlier.

Now there's a huge gap in the tank because I had her for a good 6 months. I probably shouldn't get another angel, because one individual may differ so much from another and might turn out to be a serial killer like one of my previous angels. All I have for cichlids is 2 male German Rams. 

The rest: 4 peppered cories, 8 red eye tetras, 5 cherry barbs, 2 female platies

Does anyone have experience with Odessa barbs in a community tank? I might just get a school of them and keep them as a centerpiece instead of one individual fish. I have plenty of filtration according to AqAdvisor (dual Penguin 200Bs for a 56 gallon planted tank). 

Any suggestions for a new centerpiece?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I like odessas. They get a bit big and very chunky for their overall length - 3-4 inches. They are a lot more fish than 3 inches sounds.
They also need to be in groups. Isolated individuals in groups under six can get skittish - they act like they know something must have eaten the rest of their shoal, and they don't know where the monster is. Give them a decent group (minimum six, but eight is better), and they are transformed.
They barge about a bit - not mean, but broad shouldered behavior. They tend to try to go through things sometimes.
If you can handle their size and you feed them carefully (they not only can easily become obese, but when they are obese, they LOOK obese) I think you'll enjoy them. They're a good barb for a large enough tank, which you seem to have. If I were you, I'd try them. 

I find the chunkier barbs weird - they have tons of personality, but not so much as individuals. The group has a great personality, and you can almost forget the individual thing (if that makes sense).


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I added 7 odessas to the tank, and they are awesome! I'm surprised they haven't been sold off; they have been sitting in the LFS since March. They said not one has been sold! The rams were a little intimidated at first as they weren't used to so much activity, but they seem to be growing into them. Overall, they make a great focal point to the tank and I don't regret them at all.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pics!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree, pics!


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm changing out my blue gravel tomorrow and adding in some pool sand! I'll take some pics after that. My tank looks awfully newbish still, got some supplies coming in next week to give it a little face lift!


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's a vid of the "rebuilt" tank and the odessa barbs =]. Changed out the substrate completely, added some new decorations and consolidated the plants into the corners.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

that is a beautiful tank!


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------

